# Newbie!! Money money money!!!



## Mr Mistoffelees (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!

I have been reading this website for a while as we are in the process of looking for jobs etc  I am in Hospitality HR and my hubby in Surveying. Before I ask my first question I would just like to say a huge thank you to all you experts out there who have answered soooo many of our questions!!

Anyway, we are in the process of doing a spreadsheet for our budget, we are looking to rent a 2 bed villa and we would like to know approx costs of outgoings when we arrive...so far we have come up with...if anyone can add to the list or amend that would be great!

*Immediate payments*
Connection charge to DEWA is 2000dhs
Rent budgeted between 130,000dhs and 150,000dhs
Driving licence for both of us 225dhs
Eye tests for both of us (for driving licence) 51dhs
Agents commission - 5% of annual rent
Maintenance charge - 5% of annual rent
Rental bond between 3,000dhs and 5,000dhs
Post box ??
Internet connection??
Home Contents insurance??
Telephone??

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

For a PO box, you need a residency stamp in your passport 
It costs approx 500 dhs a year (divided into 3 payments) + 10 dhs per key (also paid 3 x's a year)

If you are working for a company- you can use there PO box (if you havent got residency sorted)

Have you factored rent must be paid a year up front (generally 1 cheque)

What about relocation costs?
If not bring items over - remember that unfurnished means exactly that- no curtains, oven, stove, dishwasher etc.

Rental car
Salik charges (road tolls)
Health insurance


Salik charges (road tolls)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not many areas where you can now get a 2 bed villa for Dhs 150k either.


----------



## Mr Mistoffelees (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi 

Thanks for replying.

We are coming from UK. 

Yes we are aware that we have to pay the rent upfront.

On average what about things like contents insurance and health care - what are we looking at in terms of cost?

Anything else we need to think of?

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Contents cover is pretty cheap, allow some £200 a year.

Medical cover depends on what type of cover you want. Basic/intermediate/comprehensive, to include maternity cover, including or excluding the US, ages etc. I'd need to have at least that info before quoting for you.

_


----------



## Mr Mistoffelees (Jul 1, 2008)

Medical cover - I would imagine intermediate/comprehensive - dont know whether it would be worthwhile just paying for the maternity cover when it happens - would it be cheaper to do it that way I wonder? I have read about the maternity charges. I am 30, hubby 34. Thanks for your help!


----------

